# Informationen über Netzwerkclients herausfinden



## Uku (24. Feb 2010)

Hallo,
im Rahmen eines Software engineering Projekts schreibe ich ein Programm mit dem ich das Subnetz scanne, in dem ich bin und dann einen kleinen Netzwerkplan skizziere. Beim scannen, pinge ich lediglich alle IPs im Subnetz durch. Durch den Ping erfahre ich auch den Hostnamen. Allerdings reichen mir diese Informationen nicht ganz und ich würde noch gerne wissen wie ich z.B. einen Router erkenne und von wem die Clients ihre IP- beziehen bzw. als Gateway haben um diese in einer Skizze dem Router zu zuordnen.
Interessant dazu ist vielleicht noch welche Informationen man noch herausfinden kann.

Mit dem Ping ist das glaube ich ja nicht mehr machbar. Ich habe gehört das Java was mit dem SNMP Protokoll machen kann.
Dazu habe ich allerdings nichts hier im Forum gefunden und durch recherchen im Internet auch nicht.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich noch weitere Informationen über die Netzwerclients herrausfinden kann oder hat jemand Erfahrung in dem Thema gemacht oder hat ein passendes Beispiel ?


----------



## Gast2 (24. Feb 2010)

Ohne einen Dienst der auf dem Client läuft bekommst nicht viel raus. Evtl kann man noch mit Portscans auf den Client laufende Dienste identifizieren (Auf dem Rechner läuft ftp und apache http -> könnte ein Webserver sein), aber sowas wie:

Rechner mit der IP 172.14.19.4 bekommt seine IP per DHCP von 172.14.19.1 
172.14.19.1 ist eine HP ProCurve 23X35

wirst du mit einfachen Scans nicht hinbekommen. Dazu müssten auf den Clients schon Dienste laufen die diese Informationen zur Verfügung stellen. Das gibt es auch, wird viel im Remote Managment verwended - allerdings melden sich die Clients dann eh alle an einem zentralen Server an und es muss kein discovery mehr gemacht werden


----------



## hemeroc (25. Feb 2010)

Schau dir mal das Tool Nmap - Free Security Scanner For Network Exploration & Security Audits. das kann sogar versuchen das OS des gescannten Rechners zu erfahren.
(Ich gebe zu das geht natürlich nicht immer)
In Java wirst du allerdings mit unter Probleme haben einzelne Teile zu lösen, da nmap sehr hardwarenahe arbeitet.
Allerdings ist das Projekt OpenSource und du kannst dir damit gut einen Einblick verschaffen und schließlich gibt es für das was mit pureJava nicht geht ja auch noch JNI.

//Edit: Was auch noch ganz nützlich ist http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers dann hat man zumindest eine ahnung was auf dem Rechner laufen kann, danach vielleicht noch eine Testanfrage um die Theorie zu bestätigen und du bekommst eine recht genaue Auflistung wer, was in deinem Netzwerk kann. 

LG Hemeroc


----------

